# anyone heard



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

the song pit bull blues-john shipe
it's really cool.. im going to use it on the video im making here's the link

audio music tracks on Project Playlist | Music Playlist || Facebook, Tagworld, Stickam, Hi5, Friendster, Infieldparking.com, Xanga, Myspace Music Playlists


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

I've heard it and have it playing on my myspace! lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I just checked and they have it on itunes also  I am going to have to get it!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i just DL'd it. listening to it right now


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

I had to order the cd, lol You can get it from CDBaby. They are a great company to deal with. 

I keep it in the truck and blast it when I need a little pick me up.

Stephanie


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Wonderful song!

Thanks for posting it up......


----------



## rv! (Jun 20, 2009)

nice tune and great lyrics


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

hah not exactly my steez but cool for someone to write some music about them (in a positive light)


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

u know what... Ima make a song for those punk asses who think xxxl's are true pits haha


----------

